# Flippinout Slingshot's Peerless



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,

This is the slingshot I bought with the Raw Duck Challenge proceeds (love ur work, LGD) from Flippinout Slingshots. This was purchased as a 'seconds' line as there was an error made when routing, and there's a small chunk missing from the base of the handle. I only say that incase you think that Nathan sells these ones at full price without that being made explicit at time of purchase.





  








WINNING




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 27, 2012


__
6



My Flippinout Peerless arrived today - SCHWOIT! Review to come. Thanks LightGeoDuck for hosting...






The slingshot feels similar to the Axiom, but it's a little chunkier, and has a top slot method for band/tube attachment. See here for a comparison of his polymer range.

I love the Axiom and when I use it often, I get the most accuracy out of all my other slingshots, but I think I prefer this design over the axiom. Why? Good question, I'm not sure yet, I've only shot 80 rounds through it so I've got a lot more to go before I feel comfortable enough with it to draw personal conclusions, but it's easy to say that I really like the slingshot.

The top slot band attachment method has a few ways you can attach the bands (which is a bonus) and I prefer the way I've got it setup now (images below).

Click the images for a larger version:




  








#winning Peerless




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 28, 2012


__
1



This just shows the way I&#39;ve setup these tubes.









  








#winning Peerless




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 28, 2012




This just shows the way I&#39;ve setup these tubes.









  








#winning Peerless




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 28, 2012




This just shows the way I&#39;ve setup these tubes.






I like the bands attached this way as it's almost guaranteed to bring the bands back perfectly ready for the next shot.

*Is this slingshot recommended for beginners?*
Ab-so-lutely! It's indestructible, affordable, it's simple to hold in finger brace style, chunky and it's got a lot of space between the forks (if you get a fork hit, it won't break your forks, either).

*Is this slingshot recommended for pros?*
Ask me in a few years, when I am one! Any experienced shooters shot the peerless from FOS before?

I will post a video on Monday as I'm kinda up to my ears in assignment work this weekend and I'm taking Monday off to shoot my slingshots. As you can see, I'm trying pseudo tapered tubes and wow, they're cool but there's a bit of a knack at getting the tapers identical on both sides. I should have a perfect set by Monday for the video!





In summary, great slingshot, and for free? Forgettabooutit.

This slingshot receives All Buns Glazing's ​


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

There is only one thing I can tell about Flippinoutslingshots. *I m very lucky to own few of his slingshots! *


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, buddy!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like seeing the attachment method. I haven't paid close attention to the various slot attachment methods in the past, but I am of late. Thanks for showing your preferred method


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent review!

Thanks for taking the time

Bill


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Edited: added video.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I put about 500 rounds through the slingshot today and I feel I've got my accuracy back, after changing so many parameters. Would be interested to see what other people think about the peerless.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the Peerless quite a bit. I prefer flats more than tubes (at the moment) and I use a small flap of band material to cover the slot and tie on flats.

I like the larger frame/grip and have added finger and thumb indents.

Great unit out of the box

Bill


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice Shooting ABG... thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great review!!

Thanks for taking the time to do such a thorough and thoughtful review, much appreciated!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting! thanks for the review.


----------

